# Auto complétion Xcode



## initz (9 Septembre 2010)

Salut,

Je découvre la programmation sous iOs.  Xcode est sympa mais existe t - il un moyen d'auto compléter les accolades et les crochets (on tape un crochet celui de fermeture apparaît automatiquement) car c'est un peu lourd. 
Merci!


----------



## Nyx0uf (9 Septembre 2010)

Oui, dans les préférences d'XCode...


----------



## initz (9 Septembre 2010)

Merci (n'ayant pas xcode jusqu'à ce soir ) ça se situe ou a peu près car j'ai cherche ce matin avant de partir sans succès :/


----------



## Nyx0uf (9 Septembre 2010)

Dans la section Editing...



> Automatically insert closing "}"


----------



## initz (10 Septembre 2010)

Royal merci. Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas la même option pour les crochets.


----------



## ntx (10 Septembre 2010)

Attend Xcode 4, il devrait y a voir du progrès dans la fonction d'autocomplétion. :rateau:


----------



## Nyx0uf (11 Septembre 2010)

En fait y a beaucoup de progrès !


----------

